# Tiny Bubbles!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Been using Primezee with good results, like it better than SW products. Everything else I use SW. They take good care of me and had been trying to get me to use their primer (Southwest Builders) for a year. I finally relent and  . Seemed fine when spraying. When I went to spray finish on the fiberglass doors, two minutes later it's "tiny bubbles" time! Thousands of little bubbles popping all over! On the caulk, tape, doors and trim as well. WTF So I call SW and the manager comes out, I spray another door and we watch the bubbles, waiting for Don Ho to start singing! He calls the store owner and he comes out. They are still trying to figure it out. Meanwhile I sanded and respray 24 hrs later, same. So I sand and primezee and finish the job. SW has been great, they are going to pay for my time and material.
Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I just primed my first fiberglass doors about a month ago, and I used SW Preprite Bonding Primer followed by Super Paint, no bubbles. No problem. 

I am not familiar with the Southwest Builders product. I searched it on the SW site and didn't find it. It could be there, I just don't know how to find it..... 

J


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It isnt on the site, they say its new and mostly a west coast product.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RC Painting said:


> Been using Primezee with good results, like it better than SW products. Everything else I use SW. They take good care of me and had been trying to get me to use their primer (Southwest Builders) for a year. I finally relent and  . Seemed fine when spraying. When I went to spray finish on the fiberglass doors, two minutes later it's "tiny bubbles" time! Thousands of little bubbles popping all over! On the caulk, tape, doors and trim as well. WTF So I call SW and the manager comes out, I spray another door and we watch the bubbles, waiting for Don Ho to start singing! He calls the store owner and he comes out. They are still trying to figure it out. Meanwhile I sanded and respray 24 hrs later, same. So I sand and primezee and finish the job. SW has been great, they are going to pay for my time and material.
> Anyone ever have this problem?


The door probably had to be cleaned first. I would guess that it had some type of oil or silicone on it from the manufacturer of from packaging.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, they were clean. It was on the trim, caulk and tape also. Wasn't like fisheyes, little bubbles that moved, not popped when you touched them.
This whole house was a nightmare, after I prepped and cleaned, ready to spray, HO decide to move a wall and some outlets. Come back a week later and find the mess from sparky, carpenter and drywaller . 
Finally start spraying and the packing goes out in the gun! Ya gotta love new construction! I did charge the other trades for the cleanup and the GC is backing me up and SW is paying for material and 16 man hours, not all bad.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Tiny bubbles...... In the wine........Tiny bubbles make me Wine!!!


----------

